# My "ex doggie" (English Springer)



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

She is lovely Jenna. I bet you miss here. She does look very happy and healthy. She is really a pretty girl.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh Dave and his mum love her- they share her. She is part time each place depending on Dave's work schedule. I hope to see her again when I visit (who knows when?!!!). They take super care of her, though. She just had surgery for tearing both ACLs last year  but they took care of it.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

She is a very pretty girl


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

She sure is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

awww she is lovely!! I adore springers, not sure I could handle one though!

PS, Jenna, I don't have time right now to search for the appropriate threads but just wanted to say your new little'un is a beauty!! What a lovely little boy, Im sure you are in puppy heaven right now! Its funny, a friend on my flyball team has just got a whippet pup that looks quite similar, they must be just about the same age he's called Billy.


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

She is beautiful!
I do love English Springers.


----------



## goldenfrodo (Sep 1, 2005)

She is lovely. I used to have an English and a Welsh Springer.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Tilly's mum, I couldn't handle her LOL she was a total lunatic as a young dog- but ever so sweet and NEVER aggressive. However, if anyone thinks Goldens are active- you ain't seen NOTHIN until you live with a springer 

Thanks about Epic! He's a doll!!! Would love to see pics of the future flyball Whippet


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I suppose "springer" is part of the name for a reason.
She is very pretty.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

She is a pretty girl and,obviously, well taken care of.


----------

